# ORIF open calcaneocuboid dislocation



## khopstein (Jan 27, 2010)

The doctor did an ORIF of the talonavicular and calcaneocuboid joint dislocations. These are open dislocations. I am using  28585 for the talonavicular joint, but I'm not sure what to use for the calcaneocuboid joint. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

